# Campground Information



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I was just clicking around and notice this link; http://www.epgsoft.com/CampgroundMap/index.html. You can find information on campgrounds all around the country. Go to any area and all of the campgrounds comes up. Click on one of them and the information and website of the campground comes up. Neat.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is pretty darn sweet.

Is there a version for my Treo? Then, if the site I'm going is full, I can find the closet one. (I go where there are no reservations)


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Didn't try it yet, but it looks interesting.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice find Lmbevard, that could come in handy!


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for the link it will come in handy

Scott


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great site! I just added it to my favorites.
Glad to see that our favorite couple of spots aren't on there


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Glad to see that our favorite couple of spots aren't on there


I hear ya on that one. Oh wait...let me add my great UNKNOWN spots so everyone can be there next year and I don't get a spot.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Very nice site, have used it a few times.

Jeff


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up!









Dan


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

pretty cool ... seems prety accurate ...


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Very nice. Thanks

Rick


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, pretty neat tool. Added it to my favorites.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

This is neat. Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------

